# aloof?



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

hi im a bit concerend my 12 week old pup dosent really liked to be stroked by strangers he has been really happy to say hello to a few people (really happy people) even gave them a cuddle wagging tail and everything but most of the time he hids behind me or moves away he is happy to take a treat from strangers but thats as far a it will go he dosent have a problem walking with me with them or being around people just being stroked he is also in puppy classes witch i hope will help with his confedence any advice would be great thanks

he is also reactive to dogs barking that he can not see he get scared he has no problem with dogs otherwise

sorry about spelling


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Your pup is young, so it just isn't confident yet. You'll need to step up your game to help build it's confidence. 

An aloof dog won't hide, duck or bark from/at a distraction.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a 6 month puppy that never did like to be pet by strangers and still doesn't. He wants to check them out on his terms but it's hands off. It takes quite a bit of time and interaction for my pup to be comfortable enough with someone that he will be with them like he is with me. I have to respect that about him. He might warm up a bit with maturity but I don't think he will ever be like my golden retriever 

And I agree, your pup is very young still, a baby in fact. Give him positive experiences with a lot of exposure and he'll be fine.


----------



## Arsey13 (Sep 29, 2012)

This is pretty typical. Puppies tend to be agreeable and friendly, but as they grow older their breed personality grows more and more apparent. 
My german shepherd pup at 10 weeks old would bark at strangers (people) and new dogs. He is a bit stand offish a new things, but I don't force him to socialize with anything he is unsure of. I will socialize with the thing myself, and he seems to gain confidence from watching me. I also have a 10 month old siberian husky and she absolutely loves strangers, people, dogs, or any other animal (perhaps a big too much). 
One of the things I like about german shepherds is that they may be a bit standoffish at first, but they know when to _stop_ barking. They are not very yappy for no reason. 

If you are worried about your dog being a bit fearful or shy around strangers, and does not like strangers petting him, I would suggest you do not let strangers pet your dog. Your dog needs to be socialized, but socializing must be a positive experience. If your dog is forced to socialize he may start to connect strangers and negative experiences as a combo deal.

Most dogs are vocally reactive to other dogs barking, what you can do is desensitize him to the barking. Look on youtube for soundtracks of dogs growling, yapping, barking, whining and create a playlist. Play the tracks to him, and if he does not react, reward him with a treat. Use clicker training as well, it will help him realize he is on the right track.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

The fact that your puppy hides behind you is not good. A 12 week old puppy should not be aloof...it should want to go to strangers and check things out. You need to work on getting your dog's confidence up. This is not an aloof reaction, its is a fear reaction. This is not typical.

You need to show your dog that strangers aren't bad. Get your puppy comfortable and get it to play/do something with strangers where its not realizing that its even with a stranger.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

martemchik said:


> The fact that your puppy hides behind you is not good. A 12 week old puppy should not be aloof...it should want to go to strangers and check things out. You need to work on getting your dog's confidence up. This is not an aloof reaction, its is a fear reaction. This is not typical.
> 
> You need to show your dog that strangers aren't bad. Get your puppy comfortable and get it to play/do something with strangers where its not realizing that its even with a stranger.


THIS! NOT an OK reaction by any means, and NOT normal. It's possible this pup is going to carry this fearful, reactive personality into adulthood. Do not allow the pup to hide behind you or anything else. Don't coddle the pup or coo or re-assure when the pup is acting this way. Be matter of fact, put the pup at your side. Give people treats to give to the pup. Socialize, socialize, socialize! Get this pup into puppy classes ASAP to learn to work with this one around other dogs and people. OR... return to the breeder and find a reputable breeder to get a puppy from. After having badly bred dogs in the past, I'd be returning... but that's just me and my intolerance now to dealing with pups with issues that grow into dogs with issues.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Hmmmm....my pup has always been very friendly with people, but I remember when I first got her, she was a bit timid of certain things. So I don't think it's unusual for a puppy to be a bit fearful at first, but normally puppies are very sociable with people. 

I called the breeder and she said this is normal behaviour for a puppy, they are so far used to their mom protecting them from the unknown, and at first almost everything is unknown.

She said the bigger issue is how your pup recovers from it. With my pup it was things like a big stall door sliding shut in the barn. But the second time she saw it, she stood her ground, the third time, it didn't phase her at all. Now I have to make sure I don't close her in the door!

My dog still has a bit of a fear reaction to other large dogs, she's a bit fearful until she gets to meet them and see that they're friendly and then she feels ok to play.

I do think you may really need to step up your socialization. Are you in any puppy classes? If not, I'd look into that very soon, and get to work on it.

ETA: but no, your puppy is not aloof. Aloof simply means they don't really care either way. Your pup is a bit fearful, so please work really hard on your socialization.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

just an update on clay he is now just over 4 months and doing much better he dosent hide behind me any more for any reason lots Socialization and treats have worked really well he will now let people stroke him and has become more comfertable aroud people in genral , little kids he is still i little wary of but will take treats and sniff them he is no longer afrade of barking dog nothing will really faze him anymore his confedence has really grown (with his size) he has lots of friends human and canine he will run around with his doggie friend little and big like nothing else in the hole world matters and when i call him to go home he comes straght away all happy wagging tale full of beans i love this dog so much :wub:


----------

